# Missing timing notch on flywheel...



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

OK so I've got a 97 Golf (ACC engine) that is very slow on acceleration. I went to adjust the ignition timing but the only mark on the flywheel is the '0' for TDC. I cannot find the notch for 6 degree BTDC for the life of me!
On my old Digifant it was very clear and easy to see - just like the pic below. I guess I am going to have to make my own mark for future reference but where should I make the mark? I don't have the old car as reference anymore....










_Modified by MK2SnowPilot at 1:07 AM 7-28-2009_


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Missing timing notch on flywheel... (MK2SnowPilot)*

Can't sleep so I found another pic of the notch I don't have


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Missing timing notch on flywheel... (MK2SnowPilot)*

And yet another one...
For now in the morning before work I will get it best guess until you fine vw experts wake up and post some advice








Oh and I forgot to mention - I know the ignition timing is off because when the cam, flywheel and crankshaft sprocket are pointing at the TDC marks the dizzy is also pointing at the notch on the housing which I know is wrong. This means I am running 6 degrees retarted for spark. Good for passing e-tests but bad for fuel economy and power...










_Modified by MK2SnowPilot at 5:51 AM 7-28-2009_


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Missing timing notch on flywheel... (MK2SnowPilot)*

ohh found a template for some '914' car that says to put the mark 0.57 inches away from the TDC mark (7.5 degrees advance) on it's 1.8L motors... I wonder if the VW is the same? I figrue if it is then 1/2 an inch should be about 6 degrees...










_Modified by MK2SnowPilot at 6:05 AM 7-28-2009_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Missing timing notch on flywheel... (MK2SnowPilot)*

Location of timing mark to be made on new replacement flywheels. Dimension a (arc length) is 12 mm (0.472 in.).


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Missing timing notch on flywheel... (Eric D)*

You mean that info was in the Bentley all along?





























Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caponeandme (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Missing timing notch on flywheel... (MK2SnowPilot)*

Hello, 
I also have the same flywheel. Im not sure Im right but I used the marks on the intermediate shaft and crank pulley aswell as mark on camshaft to time it . I believe I got it right because,I have the 6 btdc mark and when I look through the transmission hole. It lines up just to the right of the slash almost where the bolt you see in the pic is. My car seems to run perfect,but like you said ive owned cars that did have both marks and that made it easy. the slash is in the same spot either way so if youy look through the hole the fly wheel bolt should be offset the same distance. On my car it looks just like this pick with out the O


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Missing timing notch on flywheel... (caponeandme)*

My mechanic advocates using the same marks as you. The problem with this is if you aren't carefull the intermediate shaft sprocket moves when you change the timing belt. Then you have to take the distributor out of the motor and put it back in while you have the crank and intermediate sprockets lined up. PITA as far as I am concerned because the gears on the dizzy are slanted so the whole thing turns as the gears mesh up again.
Quick and dirty timing I use the following marks:
Camshaft: O|T mark OR dimple on inner side of sprocket lined up with the top of the valve cover.
Crankshaft: Using the little "0" on the flywheel through the hole in the transmission bellhousing.
Distributor: line up the rotor with the little notch on the housing.
That should make sure the whole motor is mechanically in time. Then you need to set a timing light to line up with the 6 deg BTDC for ignition timing. Short cut for this is to line up the 6 deg BTDC mark with the arrow through the timing hole and the re-align the ignition dizzy with the mark on the housing.
Gets you nice and close to proper timing so that you only need to tweak it a little while using the timing light.


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Missing timing notch on flywheel... (MK2SnowPilot)*

It looks like the diamond shaped notch is the 6* mark on 200mm flywheel. Check the pohotos these guys have for timing: http://techtonicstuning.com/timing.html


_Modified by jorge r at 2:19 AM 7-30-2009_


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Missing timing notch on flywheel... (jorge r)*

Yup that's right. I'm guessing that the clutch was replaced on my car and they replaced the flywheel at the sametime. You're supposed to make a new mark for 6* BTDC when you install a new flywheel but if it was done by a shop that's not very familiar with VW's then they probably didn't realize that they needed to make a new mark.
I've got it eyeballed for now but will be making a new mark (12mm from the TDC mark) when I put new belts on in the next couple weeks. I figure even if the belts were done at around 100000km that was over 8 years ago. First owner had the car for 4 years/100000km and the second owner owned it for 8 years/67000km.
Belts should be replaced every 120000km or 5 years. Even without the car running the rubber ages so it's wise not to tempt fate


----------



## millerspcrepair (Mar 16, 2009)

all the flywheels for the 2.0 aba is 3 degrees for every tooth.


----------

